
40% of college students are enrolled in places with fewer than 1,000 people - jimsojim
http://www.economist.com/news/united-states/21711929-about-40-college-students-are-enrolled-places-fewer-1000-people-some
======
pizza
I feel like someone smarter/less headache-y than my current self would be able
to approach that statistic with Jensen's inequality

